
Ask HN: What new tech skills are you learning in 2019? - dadoge
Curious to hear what people on HN are learning outside of work these days.
======
CodiePetersen
Quantum programming is getting more relevant and also more accessible. I
suspect in the next decade there might be some need for it. Qiskit and Q# are
both pretty prominent ones, I only have experience with Q# but I know Qiskit
is pretty popular. It's pretty fun. A completely different way of thinking,
that's why I enjoy it.

------
vfulco2
Serverless, AWS Lambda/Amplify/Cognito, React,

